# Broken download problem solved



## the_souvik (Jun 18, 2010)

I had this download problem when downloading from youtube and other video shareing sites. If it is a big download, I have to halut the download process as I can not download for a strech.( i  have a slow connection). So, most of the files were not 100% complete.Nor they resumed after say a day after.( because the url gets changed as they have a huge collection,it mighit be dynamic).I have discoverd a process.
1) The download manager can not resume.
2) search for the file again in youtube.
3) make a new download window with thw new file but don't start download.
4)copy the new url to old one.

That is enough. I am using firefox, orbit downloader.

Please let me know if this works on other as well.


----------



## manistar (Jun 2, 2011)

Internet download manager automatically handles this.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^ Yah.... IDM is best, but its paid, if not possible then use some of the freewares, firefox has some good free add-on, search....


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

Best Freeware Download Manager - Free Download Manager.
Best Shareware Download Manager - Internet Download Manager.
Go for any of the above that suits your preference and your problem will be solved.


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats guys to revive a year old thread.


----------



## sygeek (Jun 2, 2011)

LOL. Didn't notice. Now who the hell bumped it?


----------



## Skud (Jun 2, 2011)

manistar, that too at *2:21 AM*


----------

